# lowering clomid dose - told to/dont want to



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

hi
last cycle i swelled up really bad and was in a lot of pain - my progesterone level was 145.5 on 50 of clomid.
doctor said to lower dose to 25 this cycle - which i should start today as just had af so really depressed again.
i dont want to lower the dose in case it doesn't work.....but if i lower it does it mean the eggs are more likely to pop out.....did the higher dose produce lots of follies but no eggs popped out.  i have had no real advise on how it all works so i just feel like ignoring the doctor as i know i oved on 50.
what should i do?
noodles


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Noodles



Hope you are feeling OK.

I was told exactly the same as you and I felt the same as you. I was on 50mg (days 2 to 6) on my first month of Clomid. I produced 8 big follicles and was in a bit a pain (especially during bms!) Progesterone level was 150. Like you, I was told to reduce my dosage the following month to 25mg as the guidelines the clinic follows are that on clomid you should only get 3 follicles over 1.5cm on CD 12 scan. Instead of taking 25 mg from days 2 to 6, I took 50mg on days 2, 4 and 6 (my clinic was OK with this). This worked for me and I have since produced exactly 3 follicles over 1.5cm in the last two months. 

I would ask you Dr if you could get scanned this cycle to reassure you that it is/isn't working at a lower dosage. 

Stay positive.    
Rach. x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Good A advice their Rach.

I was on 100 mg last 2 cycles and only produced one mature folly and prog was only 36 so have increased doseage to 150mg this month and will wait and see what happens.  No scan this month though as nurses are confident i am ov on 100.  Saves me £200.00 so not complaining.


----------

